# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Comment gnrer une documentation multilingue avec doxygen?

## Suryavarman

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,
Je souhaiterai avoir la documentation de mon API en plusieurs langues. 

Actuellement je la gnre avec Doxygen tel qu'elle est dans le code, en Franais (c'est mon choix, je prfre que les gens s'expriment bien, plutt qu'en globichemoi le premier) 

Pour gnrer les textes ajout par Doxygen dans la langue que je souhaite c'est pas un soucis  ::): 
https://www.doxygen.nl/manual/langhowto.html

Maintenant comment dire  Doxygen d'utiliser le texte en Espagnole ou en Russe plutt que celui en Franais dans le code. 

La solution (brutale) que j'imagine actuellement est la suivante:
- Ajouter une rfrence des textes  remplacer dans le code


```

```

- Dans un fichier exemple_es.trad ajouter le texte traduit.


```

```

- Un script (en python :p) qui pour chaque langue hormis le Franais copiera le code du projet et remplacera les textes et excutera doxygen avec la bonne valeur assigner  OUTPUT_LANGUAGE 


Je ne sais pas si il y a plus simple. 

Je pense que la balise @ref_trad pourrait s'intgrer  la documentation de doxygen via un alias. Ce qui permettra de les masquer dans l'affichage des fichiers .h/.cpp dans les html gnrs par Doxygen.

Qu'en pensez vous? Auriez vous des ides  proposer?

Dans tout les cas merci.

----------

